# Algae ID



## TortoiseBoy (Dec 30, 2004)

I posted a reply in the MCI thread, but thought this would get more reads. Can anyone help me ID this algae? I have had it for years. I am trying to do the NO3 protocol, if that helps with the ID. CO2 and lighting shouldn't be a problem. Both appear to be working just fine. Thanks!

TB


----------



## Endler breeder (Sep 25, 2011)

look like brown algae..


----------



## rafael.compassi (Jun 29, 2011)

It looks like a very dark GSA.

Or a rodophyta, just like BBA, but lacking the tufts.

Cheers


----------



## rlswaney73 (Jul 21, 2011)

does it wipe off the leaves easily? GSA would be out if it does


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

I pretty much always have this on my Anubias, always assumed it was BBA. It never spreads so I just wipe off the leaves with WC's.


----------



## TortoiseBoy (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, folks. It does not seem to wipe off very easily, so GSA is a possibility. Those are all good suggestions. I always thought it could be BBA but it never grows longer because my SAEs keep it mowed down. I have CO2 on a pH controller and so I am thinking I have the CO2 needed to prevent BBA growth, but maybe not. Brown algae is an interesting suggestion, as well. If it was brown algae, any thoughts as to how to get rid of it? Thanks again!

TB


----------



## soonerpuffer (Aug 4, 2004)

Usually that happens when you have too much light. try to take out and clean it and put it back in some shaded area.


----------

